# Denver the last Dinosaur



## Omega (May 24, 2004)

AM I the only one who remembers this cartoon?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I think I was aware of it, but I don't actually remember it. That came out around the time I was getting to be too old to appreciate the new flock of saturday morning cartoons.


----------



## The Collector (Aug 15, 2005)

Omega- I Remember it...and just seeing your subject thread made the theme song pop into my head! Good job


----------



## Omega (May 24, 2004)

Here is the theme song  :

DENVER - 
THE LAST DINOSAUR
THEME SONG LYRICS
=================

Denver, the last dinosaur
He's my friend and a whole lot more
Denver, the last dinosaur
Shows me a world I never saw before

Everywhere we go
We don't really care
If people stop and stare
At our pal dino
Creating history thru the rock n' roll spotlight
We've got a friend who helps us, we can do alright

That's Denver, the last dinosaur
He's my friend and a whole lot more
Denver, the last dinosaur
Shows me a world I never saw before.

Ha Ha I rule!


----------



## The Collector (Aug 15, 2005)

Aaaaahhh!  If it wasn't stuck in there before it really is now! Kudos


----------



## Omega (May 24, 2004)

Thanks man!  I rule the universe with my extensive knowledge of crap!


----------

